# Know its a Malawi Hap...but which exactly??



## rainshdw (Oct 12, 2004)

Checked all known profiles...couldn't find ones that fit. Sorry for the low res picture. I need a new camera and they don't like to stay still









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-13

and









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-13


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like Pseudotropheus sp. "acei" to be honest. But kind of "thick." I'd bet it's more mbuna than hap, if it's hybrid.


----------



## rainshdw (Oct 12, 2004)

wow...it pretty much looks like that to me too. wierd. and it's a female...guess I'll have have to take her out and add to one of my mbuna tanks. I'm trying to do an all make peacock/hap tank.

thanks for the help!!


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

How big is this fish, and are you sure it is female?

Either way, I think this fish would do fine in an all male tank.

.


----------



## rainshdw (Oct 12, 2004)

It's about 2 inches long. I think it's a female due to the pictures of females in the profile area. Males fins are different colors and the female look dead on. However, no I'm not 100% positive...just giving it my best guess with the info I have


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

This fish would do fine (if it is female) in an All-Male set up... but that doesn't man that there will be no male casualties in fights over breeding rights. I wouldn't risk it.


----------

